
Ask HN: Introductory IoT development resources? - wuliwong
I&#x27;m interested in a few different IoT ideas and was looking for some basic resources for building things in that space. I have a physics PhD with a few years of DIY-style electronics experience in various labs and a good amount of scientific and web development programming experience.<p>Some of my current questions are:<p>1. How to connect an IoT device to a mobile device through when on the same wifi.
2. How to connect when on a mobile network.
3. How should I approach hardware prototyping? (currently my sensor i think I need is just a camera. but possibly using something like a raspberry pi would be a good idea since it allows some flexiblity?)<p>Any beginner&#x2F;introductory material would be welcomed at this point, even if it doesn&#x27;t directly address one of these questions.<p>Thanks!
======
wuliwong
After a little reading, it seems the arduino is probably better for IoT type
things. This video goes through a super simple project to just make an LED
blink.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R102xfcx75I](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R102xfcx75I)

It's a place to start! :)

